# Documents for ACS skill assessment



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply for the ACS skill assessment in the next week or two for the role of ICT Business Analyst. 

I read in the ACS website that to evaluate my work experience, they need a reference letter with some specific information about my roles and responsibilities of my past work experience. I managed to convince my previous companies to issue such a letter. But i also wanted to know if i had to submit any other documents other than this letter issued by HR on the company letter head?

Lastly my current company said they will not provide any such letters but my lead agreed to provide me a reference letter on a stamp paper. Along with this letter and his business card what else would i need to submit? Kindly help me out. Thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nithin, 

no, ACS reduced the amount of evidence they require (and consider) for skills assessment. Make sure that the *reference letters* (and statutory declaration for your current job) follow the ACS sample letter format as closely as possible and you should be fine. 

For your *current job* you should submit the *letter* from your senior colleague. The letter should include a short description of your work relationship. A *business card* and/or *organization chart* (can be self-drawn, no need for any certification) is also a good idea. 

To make sure that you have everything ready, read through the Document Checklist again. Or you can just *start an ACS online application*. You can save it and revisit it as often as you want before submission and the form will show you exactly what you need .

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi nithin,
> 
> no, ACS reduced the amount of evidence they require (and consider) for skills assessment. Make sure that the *reference letters* (and statutory declaration for your current job) follow the ACS sample letter format[/URL] as closely as possible and you should be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika for that sample letter. 

Also would one reference letter do or do i need to get more? I will be getting a letter from my lead. I am not too comfortable in asking for a reference letter from my manager. Please let me know. Thank you again for the clarification.

Nithin


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

@nithin: One reference letter or statutory declaration per company is sufficient. ACS prefers your referees to be at least two levels your senior but if you cannot get hold of your manager, your lead should do just as well. 

@sultan shah: I went through skills assessment with ACS, so I don't know the requirements of Enginees Australia (EA) in detail. I suggest to read the EA Migration Skills Assessment Booklet.


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

@Monika : My lead is reluctant to include this in the reference letter - "I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offense under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular."

Would it be a problem if this is not included in the reference letter? Please advice. Thanks.

Nithin


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Nithin, 

since your lead is not in Australia his statement does not have to follow the statutory declaration format - a witnessed statement will do. Write it like a normal letter and close it with "I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular." That's sufficient. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

@Monika: I managed to get get a reference letter from my lead in the current organization and reference letters from the HR for my previous companies. 

Would there be anything else i would need to submit to ACS ? A covering letter or my cv? Thanks for all the help. 

Nithin


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Nithin, 

I'd suggest to start start an ACS online application. You don't have to submit it straightaway but can save and load it for a couple of weeks. That way you see exactly what you'll need . 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## nepali_keta (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all, I'm planning to have skill assessment done and I'm having one confusion over here. My Academic background is computer Science and have work experience of about 10 years. in which most of them are related to web programing, (having titles as web master, web programmer) should I go for assessment for 261312 Developer Programmer or 261311 Analyst Programmer or 261212 Web Developer 313113 or Web Administrator.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nepali_keta, 

you should base that decision on multiple criteria: 

1.) Which ANZSCO code matches both your education and work experience best? The tasks/responsibilities that ACS expects you to perform regularly in each job code can be found in the ANZSCO Description List. Not all your work experience may be "closely related" to your ANZSCO code so narrow it down to one or two codes that fit best. 

2.) If you have multiple ANZSCO codes to choose from (lucky you ), you should take a look at the (C)SOL. If your code is on schedule 1 (=SOL) then you may be eligible for a a skilled independent visa (189), if it's on schedule 2 (=CSOL) then you need a sponsor (state, territory or employer) even if you manage 60 points on the points test upfront. It's usually preferable to have a job on the SOL, except if the occupation ceiling for that ANZSCO code has already been reached. 

Note that the SOL and CSOL are going to be updated soon, so you might want to wait until after July 1. The occupation ceilings will also reset on that date, so you won't have to worry about that. See: DIAC News

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## popot (Apr 13, 2013)

Does the Statutory decleration need to be a self decleration or from a senior colleague if u cant get one from the HR of ur prior company?


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

@ Monika : In the personal details section, there are three options for attachment type. 1) Birth Certificate 2) Passport 3) CV. I wanted to know if i need to upload all 3 or just the Passport would do? Thanks for all the help. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nithin, 

according to the ACS Document Checklist either a scan of a certified copy of your passport *OR* your birth certificate will do. 

The CV is not strictly necessary. It can give the assessor a quick overview of your education/career but you basically updated the same information in the form as well. Don't bother to make one if you don't have one ready to hand. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi nithin,
> 
> according to the ACS Document Checklist either a scan of a certified copy of your passport *OR* your birth certificate will do.
> 
> ...


@Monika : I have uploaded all the required documents and saved my application. I uploaded my CV too. Last thing i wanted to know was if i needed to send a covering letter mentioning all the documents (hard copies) i would be required to courier ACS? 
And i have a system generated letter from my current organization which just states my role and my joining date. Should i upload this too along with my business card? Please let me know. Thank you for all he guidance you have been providing. Appreciate it. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Nithin, 

sounds great! ACS generally does not request the hard copies anymore. The scans are sufficient . 

Likewise, a statutory declaration or official reference letter is enough. No need to add the system generated letter which does not contain all the information that ACS wants. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

@Monika : thanks again. I'm good to submit the application then.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hi Monika
Can I upload scans of original documents and not certified copies? for example passport,IELTS,ETC.


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

Hi Monika

I got a positive skill assessment and i submitted my EOI. Thanks for all the help and suggestions. Appreciate it.


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello Mod, 
Thanks for your reply on the earlier queries on a different thread. 
I had another one regarding the documents required for having the job experience assessed from the ACS.
ACS gives the details of following docs:

_"Each skilled employment reference must contain: 
 Start & Finish Dates of Employment 
 Description of Duties Performed 
 Hours worked - Full time or Part time 
 Country where Employment was Completed 
 Company Letterhead and signed by the author"_

Question: 
Dose it help in anyways to submit my resume and a detailed description of the work and projects ? 
Its just that it might help them to understand it better, but if it helps in any ways, happy to do that ..


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

Pankaj_11 said:


> Hello Mod,
> Thanks for your reply on the earlier queries on a different thread.
> I had another one regarding the documents required for having the job experience assessed from the ACS.
> ACS gives the details of following docs:
> ...


Hi Pankaj,

I did not submit my cv. Just try to get a reference letter stating your roles and responsibilities along with the details required by ACS. Not sure if submitting a cv would help. Other can correct me if i am wrong. 

Nithin


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

captain_hoomi said:


> Hi Monika
> Can I upload scans of original documents and not certified copies? for example passport,IELTS,ETC.


The ACS site clearly says that only certified copies should be submitted.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

captain_hoomi said:


> Hi Monika
> Can I upload scans of original documents and not certified copies? for example passport,IELTS,ETC.


In my case I submitted color scans of passport, no issue, IELTS isn't needed ... Original color scans should do, unless the original is in B&W, in that case, well upload a certified scan.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

nithin said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> I did not submit my cv. Just try to get a reference letter stating your roles and responsibilities along with the details required by ACS. Not sure if submitting a cv would help. Other can correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Nithin


It's alright, C.V. isn't needed.


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

nithin said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> I did not submit my cv. Just try to get a reference letter stating your roles and responsibilities along with the details required by ACS. Not sure if submitting a cv would help. Other can correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Nithin


Thanks very much for the reply Nitin.. Great help !


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> It's alright, C.V. isn't needed.


Thanks very much sunlight.. Appreciate the reply !


----------



## mallikeesara (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi,
I'm going for Skill Assessment with acs. Only current company's Roles&Responsibilities I can request to my Higher Manager.
I came out from earlier Organisation 2 Years back.I don't think they will be ready to help me now.All I can submit is my experience certificate which doesn't have roles & Responsibilities included with init.
Can anyone help me how to overcome this?

Thanks
K M Reddy


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have a query, I am on a unpaid study leave from my company. I am currently in Australia. So, should I mention it in the statutory declaration that I am on unpaid leave of 2 years from the company.

Moreover, my supervisor will give the statutory declaration, so can he give the declaration in my absence?

Please advise.


----------



## Joele (Nov 9, 2015)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query, I am on a unpaid study leave from my company. I am currently in Australia. So, should I mention it in the statutory declaration that I am on unpaid leave of 2 years from the company.
> 
> ...


Sahil,

I think as far as your company verifies your employment and the person issuing the statutory declaration confirms that you are still employed and verifies your roles and responsibilities you should be fine. However I am interested to see what other senior members would like to comment on your situation.

Good Luck!
Joel


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a query regarding the documents to be submitted to ACS.

The ACS mentions that we must submit degree and transcript (a consolidation of all the 8 semester of computer engineering).
I have degree, transcripts and 8 DMCs as well.

Moreover, ACS mentions that a legend should be present indicating which grade corresponds to how many marks. But, the legend is not present on the transcript. It is only present on back side of all DMCs.

So, my query is whether I should submit degree, transcript and back side of any DMC or submit degree and DMC or submit all 3 (degree, transcript and DMC)?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I have a query regarding the documents to be submitted to ACS.
> 
> The ACS mentions that we must submit degree and transcript (a consolidation of all the 8 semester of computer engineering).
> I have degree, transcripts and 8 DMCs as well.
> ...


If I remember clearly, there is a separate legend field on ACS website. Upload the backside of the mark sheet which shows legend under that field.

For me, consolidated marksheet with degree certificate worked. Didnt upload individual marksheets.

Cheers.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> If I remember clearly, there is a separate legend field on ACS website. Upload the backside of the mark sheet which shows legend under that field.
> 
> For me, consolidated marksheet with degree certificate worked. Didnt upload individual marksheets.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks raj for the information.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query, I am on a unpaid study leave from my company. I am currently in Australia. So, should I mention it in the statutory declaration that I am on unpaid leave of 2 years from the company.
> 
> ...


Hi Sahil,

My view is unpaid period is not considered for the assessment. ACS guide clearly mentions employment should be paid and worked 20 hours a week (not sure about the number of hours, check the ACS guide).

Further, during visa stage, you wont be able to provide the payslips for the said period.


----------



## pynks (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

In ACS site, it mentions that if you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered.

However the same is not mentioned in the border.gov.au site.

I don't have the employment reference on letterhead from my current employer, but am able to get a statutory declaration. Is this enough for DIBP?


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> My view is unpaid period is not considered for the assessment. ACS guide clearly mentions employment should be paid and worked 20 hours a week (not sure about the number of hours, check the ACS guide).
> 
> Further, during visa stage, you wont be able to provide the payslips for the said period.


I don't want to claim any points for this period and never has been my intention.
I was just asking if I should mention on statutory declaration that I am on unpaid leave but still an employee of the organization.


----------



## Joele (Nov 9, 2015)

sahilchaudhary said:


> rajrajinin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sahil,
> ...


If you do not want to claim points I don't think there should be any issue. If you mention that you are on unpaid leave for 2 years it might complicate things for you. I think you should be thinking about other ways to get this to work in your favour. If I were you I would have quit the job and shown the relieving letter and payslips and gave a statutory declaration. I don't think it is a good idea to mention your unpaid leave in it.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

*Documents to be submitted to ACS*

Hi,

Can somebody please tell me the documents required to be submitted to the ACS for skilled migration.??


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please tell me the documents required to be submitted to the ACS for skilled migration.??


Hi! I've moved your post to this thread, perhaps it may be of some help to you. 

Thank you.


----------



## bgupta (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,

I am a 11.5 yrs experience IT professional and planning for Australian PR. I have following qualifications -

1. B.Com (DU) - Correspondence
2. BCA (IGNOU) - Correspondence
3. MBA-IT (Sikkim Manipal University) - Correspondence
4. ADSE (3 year Diploma in Software Engineering)

Along with couple of certifications like Prince2, ITIL, Scrum etc.

My confusion is whether Correspondence courses from DU, IGNOU, and, SMU are eligible for assessment in Australia or not.

Also, does anyone know for how long ACS Skill Assessment certificate is valid. 

Thanks.


----------



## viku (May 17, 2016)

bgupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a 11.5 yrs experience IT professional and planning for Australian PR. I have following qualifications -
> 
> ...




Hi Bgupta,

- Have you submitted your application ?

- Yes, Distance Education are eligible for Australia ( SMU. DE). But please check on ACS website and match your job responsibilities and profile as per your education.

- When you finished your BCA and MBA ?

- you can choose BCA and MBA-IT both or you can go with BCA only if its match with your profession.
"Get the same points for BCA and MBA IT"

Thanks


----------



## Prado (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,
I am from Mumbai, India and planing for filing ACS in Dec 2016. I am doing everything on my own (no consultant)
I have few queries before submitting my application.
1. Should I take all the photocopies in color and get it attested and then scan it and upload it?

2. Is there any particular format of stamp or anything that I should ask the Notary lawyer to put on the copies?

3. I have got reference letters(in the format mentioned on ACS website) from all my employers. And also I have got transcripts of Graduate and Post Graduate course from Mumbai University. Is that sufficient or do I need any more documents? Should I also attach all my marksheets along with transcript?

4. I am a .net developer with 8 yrs exp, so which occupation code will be suitable for me? 261312 or 261313?

5. As my PTE is due in Dec and I am planing to get my ACS done before that, so can I select 189 visa type now and then based on my PTE score and other factors, can I later change it to 190 (State Sponsorship) in my EOI form?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Prado,

1. Color copies not necessary, I did the assessment with black/white copies.

2. Usually when you notarise, you get one stamp saying "TRUE COPY" along with Notary's Name and address. Another stamp with Notary's name, his registration/license number. Make sure both the stamps are posted in all the pages you're getting attested.

3. 
(1) Employment reference letters for all the experience you're assessing. 
(2) Your passport's first page (showing your photo/passport#/D.O.B etc)
(3) All mark sheets (semester wise, for e.g.) are not required. Just your degree and final-consolidated mark sheet.
(4) Please do check document checklist from ACS webpage

4. & 5. Experts/fellow 261xxx are the best to answer this.

Seniors please advise.




Prado said:


> Hi,
> I am from Mumbai, India and planing for filing ACS in Dec 2016. I am doing everything on my own (no consultant)
> I have few queries before submitting my application.
> 1. Should I take all the photocopies in color and get it attested and then scan it and upload it?
> ...


----------



## Prado (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,

I have managed to get reference letter from my current organization dated as 20/11/2016 and I will submit my application in ACS on 20/12/2016., so its almost 30 days gap, is it acceptable? 

So just wanted to know will there be any issue of dates? what is the maximum date buffer ACS accepts?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Prado said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have managed to get reference letter from my current organization dated as 20/11/2016 and I will submit my application in ACS on 20/12/2016., so its almost 30 days gap, is it acceptable?
> 
> So just wanted to know will there be any issue of dates? what is the maximum date buffer ACS accepts?




Hi Prado, that shouldn't be an issue. 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS - +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## Prado (Oct 9, 2016)

Few questions:
1. Do we need transcripts of semesters or just marksheets are sufficient?
2. For employment only Reference letters are required, right? no other documents like Offer Letter, Joining Letter or Payslips are required, right?


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Prado said:


> Few questions:
> 
> 1. Do we need transcripts of semesters or just marksheets are sufficient?
> 
> 2. For employment only Reference letters are required, right? no other documents like Offer Letter, Joining Letter or Payslips are required, right?




Hi Prado,

1. Final / consolidated marksheet and Degree is required. No need for semester wise statements. 

2. If you have reference letter in company letter head from HR, that is enough.


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## Asfan91 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi ctselvan

Is the signature of both, HR and manager I'm reporting, are required on the experience letter? Please advise.

THanks


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello All,

I'll be starting my ACS filling soon. 

I have some query 
1. Do we need all Mark sheets for assessment or Single transcript or any out of these can work?

2. If i plan to give Roles & Responsibilities on an affidavit what should be the stamp paper value? And who can notarize that?

Thanks.


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi ctselvan,



ctselvan said:


> Hi Prado,
> 
> 1. Final / consolidated marksheet and Degree is required. No need for semester wise statements.


Can i give all semester mark sheet or transcript with all marks mentioned?



ctselvan said:


> 2. If you have reference letter in company letter head from HR, that is enough.


If i cant get this letter from HR, what value of stamp Paper i should use to write R&R? 
And who can notarize that?


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

jaltoaus said:


> Hi ctselvan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Get a statutory declaration. Go to any lawyer and get it notarized wth 100 Rs stamp paper.
The letter should be written by your colleague must have words like signed before, sworn before...
_


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

ImSangram said:


> _Get a statutory declaration. Go to any lawyer and get it notarized wth 100 Rs stamp paper.
> The letter should be written by your colleague must have words like signed before, sworn before...
> _


Thanks. Does this document require my manager Signature as Well?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

ImSangram said:


> _Get a statutory declaration. Go to any lawyer and get it notarized wth 100 Rs stamp paper.
> The letter should be written by your colleague must have words like signed before, sworn before...
> _


Thanks. 

One clarification, Does this document require my manager Signature as Well?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

jaltoaus said:


> Thanks. Does this document require my manager Signature as Well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Yes. It will need your manager's signature. Also make sure you add points like


 Your working relationship with him
His designation
His office email id
Office phone
Personal Mobile No
Date
place

Also, it should also contain all the details needed in RNR 


Start and Finish Dates of Employment
Description of Duties Performed
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was completed

Check attachment for sample


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

ImSangram said:


> Yes. It will need your manager's signature. Also make sure you add points like
> 
> 
> Your working relationship with him
> ...


I'll keep these in mind, thank you


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Stat Declaration for all the companies work?*

Hi guys,

I have 10 years of experience and have worked in 6 companies including current one. Can I get Stat Declaration done for all the 6 companies and will it be accepted by ACS? Or Is it mandatory to have the Reference Letter from at least one of the six companies? Please advise.


Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

You can get a declaration for all the companies. There is no rule as such which says you should need at least one reference letter. But try for reference letter as it is considered reliable proof in the later stages and will probably result in faster grant.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ImSangram said:


> You can get a declaration for all the companies. There is no rule as such which says you should need at least one reference letter. But try for reference letter as it is considered reliable proof in the later stages and will probably result in faster grant.



Thanks Sangram.

For the current company, I have below statement in the stat declaration:

"The duties he has carried out from April 2014 till To Date include but are not limited to:"

Shall I change "April 2014 till To Date" to "April 2014 to March 2017" . I am saying March as I will be applying for ACS in March only? I have heard that ACS is strict about the Dates? I am not sure if "till To Date" could create any confusion to ACS.

I have also read somewhere that stat declaration should be according to "India Notary Act 1952" format but I have also seen people in India using below format as mentioned in the ACS website as a a sample.

"Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959"


Please advise.


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

If u add current date, then your future experience in the current company will not be considered.

So Keep it TO DATE (April 2014 till To Date), but make sure the statutory declaration has (date and place) at the end. i.e. the date of declaration.

The text "India Notary Act 1952" is not mandatory. You can just write 'Statutory declaration' at the top. It will work. You can create your own format. but more or less it looks something like this.

=================== PAGE 1 ======================

I, Mr. *YOUR MANAGER'S NAME*, a citizen of *COUNTRY* solemnly and sincerely declare as under:

Mr. *YOUR NAME* is an employee of XYZ Private limited and is employed on a Full-time basis (40 hours) from September 29, 2014 to till date. His designation is ‘YOUR_DESIGNATION‘. 

His Employee No. is ABC123 and he is working at our head office currently located at (company's FULL address)

I can confirm that Mr. *YOUR NAME* carries out the duties and roles specified in this document at *COMPANY NAME: - XYZ Private limited*. I am his ‘Senior Manager and I interact with him and witness his work on a regular basis.

=================== PAGE 2 starts ======================
**Duties and Responsibilities **

<!-- insert your duties here -->

I make the solemn declaration that the statement contained in this declaration is true in every particular. 

I would be happy to confirm this statement orally by telephone or in writing. My contact details are as below.

Declared by:

*SIGN*

Mr. John doe
Senior Manager, XYZ pvt ltd
Website: Example Domain
Email: [email protected]
Office Phone No.: +91 (022) 0000 00000
Personal Mobile No.: +91 9123456789

Place: City, State, Country
Date: March 5, 2017


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

For the current company what to write for the end date?

If a colleague (BA of the project, Same level as me in terms of designation) working with me provides the SD will it work?


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

Kumar2017 said:


> For the current company what to write for the end date?
> Use To date / Till date (check my response above your question.
> If a colleague (BA of the project, Same level as me in terms of designation) working with me provides the SD will it work?


Senior or someone with the same designation works. Don't take it from a junior colleague.


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

ImSangram said:


> Senior or someone with the same designation works. Don't take it from a junior colleague.


Thanks for the quick reply. 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, currently I am preparing required documents for ACS skill assessment and I have some questions about my situation.
I have worked in my current company for 4 years (March 2013 -> March 2017) with following roles:
- March 2013 -> March 2014: Web Developer
- March 2014 -> now: Web Team Leader

And I am going to list in my Reference Employment document as following:
- March 2013 -> March 2014: Software Engineer
- March 2014 -> now: Senior Software Engineer
Or I should list like this one:
- March 2013 -> now: Software Engineer

Would anyone mind helping me to choose the right one please  ? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

*End Dates for the past companies*



ImSangram said:


> If u add current date, then your future experience in the current company will not be considered.
> 
> So Keep it TO DATE (April 2014 till To Date), but make sure the statutory declaration has (date and place) at the end. i.e. the date of declaration.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Sangram. 
One more question regarding End Dates for the past companies which was asked by someone else also.

Which statement is correct from below options: To, until or Till

1. worked in XYZ company from 01-January-2012 to 30-December-2014
2. worked in XYZ company from 01-January-2012 until 30-December-2014
3. worked in XYZ company from 01-January-2012 till 30-December-2014


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

I used "was employed from January 01, 2010 until December 31, 2010."

But I believe any of the above will work. Not an issue.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ImSangram said:


> I used "was employed from 01 January 2010, until 31 December 2010."
> 
> But I belive any of the above will work. Not an issue.


Ok cool, I think I am good to go now. I have below documents ready to upload for ACS.

1. Passport - Notarized and True Copy Attested
2. Each semester engineering mark sheets (total 8 semesters) - Notarized and True Copy Attested
3. Degree - Notarized and True Copy Attested
4. Stat declaration for all 6 companies including current one and each declaration is attached with Aadhaar copy of my colleagues who have confirmed my roles and responsibilities - Notarized and True Copy Attested
5. Relieving letters of all the 6 companies - Notarized and True Copy Attested

Are there any other documents required to start with? I don't want to confuse ACS by bombarding with unnecessary documents. If they ask for anything at later stage and if I would have it then I will provide them.

One more thing, shall I upload Microsoft certifications as well? but problem is I dont have it passcode for ACS to validate it. I have some in house certifications as well, Should I upload them?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

sabhishek982 said:


> Ok cool, I think I am good to go now. I have below documents ready to upload for ACS.
> 
> 
> 1. Passport - Notarized and True Copy Attested
> ...


RE-POSTING after updating point# 5

Ok cool, I think I am good to go now. I have below documents ready to upload for ACS.


1. Passport - Notarized and True Copy Attested
2. Each semester engineering mark sheets (total 8 semesters) - Notarized and True Copy Attested
3. Degree - Notarized and True Copy Attested
4. Stat declaration for all 6 companies including current one and each declaration is attached with Aadhaar copy of my colleagues who have confirmed my roles and responsibilities - Notarized and True Copy Attested
5. Relieving letters of all the 5 companies, first and Feb month's salary slip of the current company - Notarized and True Copy Attested

Are there any other documents required to start with? I don't want to confuse ACS by bombarding with unnecessary documents. If they ask for anything at later stage and if I would have it then I will provide them.

One more thing, shall I upload Microsoft certifications as well? but problem is I dont have it passcode for ACS to validate it. I have some in house certifications as well, Should I upload them?


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

sabhishek982 said:


> Ok cool, I think I am good to go now. I have below documents ready to upload for ACS.
> 
> 1. Passport - Notarized and True Copy Attested 1 PDF
> 2. Each semester engineering mark sheets (total 8 semesters) - Notarized and True Copy Attested 1 PDF
> ...


Don't add aadhar card. it's not needed at all. Add certification which can be scanned and attested.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ImSangram said:


> Don't add aadhar card. it's not needed at all. Add certification which can be scanned and attested.



Thanks!

Yes, I will have SD's of 5 past companies along with relieving letters and 
first and Feb months salary slips of current company, though I can provide as many pay slips of current company as they want.

I am adding Aadhaar just to add an identity/address proof of the person who is declaring, not sure if it is going to help in any way.

I have the hard copies of Microsoft certifications. I have taken the colour print of them, notarized and true copy attested. Will it help?


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

sabhishek982 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, I will have SD's of 5 past companies along with relieving letters and
> first and Feb months salary slips of current company, though I can provide as many pay slips of current company as they want.
> ...


Aadhaar card is not at all required, Add their EMP Id, Designation, Employment dates(First date and current date) of referrer in each of the SELF DECLARATION. If you still want to add more, you can add their attested company id card photo copies.

Thanks,
Naveen.


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

AzuriVN said:


> Hi everyone, currently I am preparing required documents for ACS skill assessment and I have some questions about my situation.
> I have worked in my current company for 4 years (March 2013 -> March 2017) with following roles:
> - March 2013 -> March 2014: Web Developer
> - March 2014 -> now: Web Team Leader
> ...


- March 2013 -> March 2014: Software Engineer
- March 2014 -> now: Senior Software Engineer

This is the correct way, and I am assuming you have the promotion letter stating the same, with the correct designations and start dates. Cheers.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

biggy85 said:


> - March 2013 -> March 2014: Software Engineer
> - March 2014 -> now: Senior Software Engineer
> 
> This is the correct way, and I am assuming you have the promotion letter stating the same, with the correct designations and start dates. Cheers.


Thanks so much for your reply.
And I knew that the promotion letter would be submitted during the VISA lodging, not in the Skill Assessment progress, would you mind helping me to clarify is that correct  ?


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

Seniors please help. 

1. If I notirize the documents on different date will it have any issue? 

2. If the notary lawyer is different for few documents will it have any issue? 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

AzuriVN said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.
> And I knew that the promotion letter would be submitted during the VISA lodging, not in the Skill Assessment progress, would you mind helping me to clarify is that correct  ?


Not required for skill assessment. You can upload it during visa lodgement.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

AzuriVN said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.
> And I knew that the promotion letter would be submitted during the VISA lodging, not in the Skill Assessment progress, would you mind helping me to clarify is that correct  ?


No. Promotion letter is not required for ACS.


----------



## Inquisitivebloke (Mar 7, 2017)

*Confused*



AzuriVN said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.
> And I knew that the promotion letter would be submitted during the VISA lodging, not in the Skill Assessment progress, would you mind helping me to clarify is that correct  ?


Hi,

I just applied for ACS skill assessment.

I am employed under one position title since last year but switched between division.

I asked my current manager to write me an employer reference, and he named me position reflecting to the nature the job; thus, there were two titles with start and end date for both. My manager followed the ACS sample letter, so he supplies a list of duties and responsibilities for both positions, which are the duties that I actually performed.

The issue arised when ACS CO requests me another reference letter with either a statement referral that the list of duties refer to both position, or another list of duties and responsibility. 

I informed my manager that and he was happy to change to the refer to both position.

The catch is, those two titles and duties don't total match my position description and position title in the contract because I do more than duties written in there, and the title was not really reflecting to what I was doing.

When I switched the department, it is not a promotion, just position transfer from one department to another and doing the same job.

Sorry if my case is kinda complicated but it just is. 

Bryan:frusty:


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

Inquisitivebloke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just applied for ACS skill assessment.
> 
> ...


You should add only those titles and position which are as per the docs. In future, you will need those docs to support your claims. So mention what designations you have on the offer letter, contracts, promotion letter, appraisal letter, relieving letter etc.

Titles for same responsibilities could be different. For example, a personal doing same duties can be called a Senior Analyst, IT Associate, Software developer or a software engineer. 

IMHO, as long as your manager is willing to add your duties related to ANZECO skills, the title is not a problem. But stick to official designations. Don't worry about titles, Unless it says you work as a Chartered accountant when you are applying for 2613**


----------



## Inquisitivebloke (Mar 7, 2017)

ImSangram said:


> You should add only those titles and position which are as per the docs. In future, you will need those docs to support your claims. So mention what designations you have on the offer letter, contracts, promotion letter, appraisal letter, relieving letter etc.
> 
> Titles for same responsibilities could be different. For example, a personal doing same duties can be called a Senior Analyst, IT Associate, Software developer or a software engineer.
> 
> IMHO, as long as your manager is willing to add your duties related to ANZECO skills, the title is not a problem. But stick to official designations. Don't worry about titles, Unless it says you work as a Chartered accountant when you are applying for 2613**


my official designation is Data Entry Support Officer, more of an initial grduate position but the duties were developed gradually. It sounds obviously not like IT associate or anything related to my nominated occupation. I can't bother my manager to change the title. 

I hope they don't ask for my appointment letter. I intend to approach HR regarding to this process and let them know about the decision of my manager.

I am just paranoid.


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

Inquisitivebloke said:


> my official designation is Data Entry Support Officer, more of an initial grduate position but the duties were developed gradually. It sounds obviously not like IT associate or anything related to my nominated occupation. I can't bother my manager to change the title.
> 
> I hope they don't ask for my appointment letter. I intend to approach HR regarding to this process and let them know about the decision of my manager.
> 
> I am just paranoid.


Well, this is a complex issue. 

After the invite, DIBP will ask for your all the employment proofs (mentioned above) so there is no way to get away.

Few options in my mind.

1. You can speak with your HR if they are willing to accept formally and if they can change your designation from Data entry operator to ICT. 

2. If u have got 20 points for English test, you will probably shouldn't add this experience to avoid problems in the future.


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

Kumar2017 said:


> Seniors please help.
> 
> 1. If I notirize the documents on different date will it have any issue?
> 
> ...


Please clarify the above mentioned queries.


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

Kumar2017 said:


> Seniors please help.
> 
> 1. If I notirize the documents on different date will it have any issue?
> 
> ...


not an issue. I did from 2 different guys as well


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

ImSangram said:


> not an issue. I did from 2 different guys as well


Thanks for the quick reply. 

Do I need to take care of anything when going for notary?


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

Kumar2017 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Do I need to take care of anything when going for notary?


Carry originals just in case. Following stamps are required on every page.

1. Notary stamp 
2. TRUE COPY / TRUE COPY OF THE ORIGINAL stamp
2. Advocate's stamp with sign
3. date stamp


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

ImSangram said:


> Carry originals just in case. Following stamps are required on every page.
> 
> 1. Notary stamp
> 2. TRUE COPY / TRUE COPY OF THE ORIGINAL stamp
> ...


Thanks again for the quick reply.

Just to clarify - If the document has 5 pages stamps are required for all pages? and its color copy right?


----------



## ImSangram (Mar 21, 2016)

Kumar2017 said:


> Thanks again for the quick reply.
> 
> Just to clarify - If the document has 5 pages stamps are required for all pages? and its color copy right?


Color copy is not a mandate. You can use black and white xerox photocopies or color xerox.
But every page must have all the stamps. Be it 1 page or 5 pages.


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

ImSangram said:


> Color copy is not a mandate. You can use black and white xerox photocopies or color xerox.
> But every page must have all the stamps. Be it 1 page or 5 pages.


Thanks again. Can you please clarify queries regarding the RPL: Please help.

1. SECTION 1 – KEY AREAS OF KNOWLEDGE - Do we need to write about the Company projects in this 

section?

2. How detailed should be the RPL for the *below mentioned sections*? Do we need to share the project data of the clients? Is it breach of information?


*RPL Project Questions:*
2.1.	Describe the business opportunity or problem(s) this project addressed.
3.	Solution
3.1.	Discuss your contribution to the solution, project or engagement.
3.2.	Describe any design or problem solving methods you used on this project.
3.3.	List the major deliverables of the project that you were responsible for or contributed to.
4.	Results
4.1.	Was your solution implemented? If so, describe the role, if any, you had in the 

implementation.
4.2.	Assess the overall success or failure of the project.
4.3. Lessons Learned


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ImSangram said:


> Color copy is not a mandate. You can use black and white xerox photocopies or color xerox.
> But every page must have all the stamps. Be it 1 page or 5 pages.



Do we need to self attest our personal documents like Passport, Mark sheets, degree etc. and then upload or just a notary stamp and True Copy of Original stamp is enough?


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Do we need to self attest our personal documents like Passport, Mark sheets, degree etc. and then upload or just a notary stamp and True Copy of Original stamp is enough?


Just notarization is enough.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, would you help me to clarify that do the Employment References must contain the email or phone number of the person making the reference?

I really appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

AzuriVN said:


> Hi everyone, would you help me to clarify that do the Employment References must contain the email or phone number of the person making the reference?
> 
> I really appreciate any help you can provide.


Somebody help me please


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

AzuriVN said:


> Somebody help me please


If it's on a company letterhead signed by the HR, that is enough. Company email and phone number is anyways present. For SD, yes the person's email and phone number is required.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

biggy85 said:


> If it's on a company letterhead signed by the HR, that is enough. Company email and phone number is anyways present. For SD, yes the person's email and phone number is required.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for your information, *biggy85*


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi,
One of my previous work place has closed, so i am getting a statuary declaration from my colleague, I am not able to get it from my manager or team lead. I do have payslips and employment contract.

would that work for ACS?


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Ok cool, I think I am good to go now. I have below documents ready to upload for ACS.
> 
> 1. Passport - Notarized and True Copy Attested
> 2. Each semester engineering mark sheets (total 8 semesters) - Notarized and True Copy Attested
> ...



Hi, did ACS accepted your statuary declaration ? did they asked for anthing else?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> Hi,
> One of my previous work place has closed, so i am getting a statuary declaration from my colleague, I am not able to get it from my manager or team lead. I do have payslips and employment contract.
> 
> would that work for ACS?


I am sorry but that would not work with ACS.

The SD has to be issued by a person who has been your supervisor or manager.

The payslips can be used as the secondary evidence.

No other person is acceptable 

Cheers


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

cynix008 said:


> Hi, did ACS accepted your statuary declaration ? did they asked for anthing else?


Yes SDs were accepted by ACS in my case

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Yes SDs were accepted by ACS in my case
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The question is not whether SD is acceptable or not.

Did they accept a SD which was signed by a colleague is the question here

So was your SD which was accepted by ACS , signed by a colleague who was not your supervisor or manager?

Cheers


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The question is not whether SD is acceptable or not.
> 
> Did they accept a SD which was signed by a colleague is the question here
> 
> ...


It was a mix of colleagues and managers

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> It was a mix of colleagues and managers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi sabhishek982... congrats for the ACS ... so what branch is your and which job code did you apply ... please let me know i need some help with R&R and SD's

Thanks in advance...


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> It was a mix of colleagues and managers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



thanks for your reply. Although ACS says in their document that it is preferable to get SD from manager or supervisor, it does not say that it will not accept SD from same level colleague.


----------



## ktsosj (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi all,

For SD, does my ex-manager or ex-supervisor need to sign in front of the lawyer?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

ktsosj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For SD, does my ex-manager or ex-supervisor need to sign in front of the lawyer?


Yes. And also it should be mentioned as "Sworn Before or Signed Before".


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Can anybody suggest from experience ....if an employer reference letter does not have employment location...is it mandatory...i mean employment was entirely completed in india but no mention of it in letterhead....will it cause any issue while acs assessment ..shall i get SD for this company..rest all other details are there name company name dates full time etc but location is not mentioned explicitly...plz advise..thnx in advance ???


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All,
My name is Narender and I did Bachelors of Technology (Computer Science engineering).
I am applying for skill assessment and I have the experience of two years from my home country India, but the problem arising is that I do not have any Tax return record as salary was below 180000 INR per annum and salary I was getting was cash in hand.

So, Question arises is that Is it mandatory to show Tax Return to get positive skill assessment.

Although I have all of the required documents with me to prove the experience is genuine, but do not want take risk.

Hope to hear from your side.

Thanks


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

nsm1613 said:


> Hi All,
> My name is Narender and I did Bachelors of Technology (Computer Science engineering).
> I am applying for skill assessment and I have the experience of two years from my home country India, but the problem arising is that I do not have any Tax return record as salary was below 180000 INR per annum and salary I was getting was cash in hand.
> 
> ...


For ACS skill assessment you need

1) Employee reference letter as per the guidelines from ACS 

OR
2) SD by your colleague preferably by a supervisor & payslips that shows service duration or service letter or experience certificate.

For ACS skill assessment you don't need anything else.

However you need to have the additional proofs such as Bank statement or Form 16 or Income Tax Returns for the Visa filing process to demonstrate that you worked and paid for the Job you worked.


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Sir,

Thanks for your prompt reply.

So I do not require Form 16 or taxreturn or bank statement to get positive from ACS,

My next question is how can I satisfy immigration as I hadn't paid any TAX because my salary was below 180000.

I can show salary slip and letter from accountant of the company mentioning no need to pay tax.

Thanks in advance.


----------

